# Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!



## Babylon-Ganja (10. Dezember 2009)

*Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*

Von Samstag 19.12 bis Dienstag 29.12 gibt es Crysis Wars als Trial Version zu spielen.

*Vorraussetzungen:*
 Alles was man machen muss ist auf MyCrysis angemeldet zu sein. Nach der Registrierung kann man das Spiel (5.5gb) kostenlos herunterladen. Zu Beginn der Crysis Wars Holiday Trial (19.12) wird ein Serial-Code an die Email geschickt, die man zuvor bei der Registrierung angegeben hat. 

*Zum Spiel:*
Es sind 3 Gamemodis und 21 Maps vorhanden. Dieser Download enthält das komplette Spiel, und ist so eine einzigartige Chance für alljene die es noch nicht gespielt haben.
*
Mindest Vorraussetzungen *(laut MyCrysis) *:

**CPU:* 
   Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66GHz 3M Processor
*RAM:*
   1GB (1.5GB on Windows Vista)
*Graphics Card:*
   NVidia GeForce 6800GT, ATI Radeon 9800Pro (Radeon X800 for Vista) or better
*VRAM:*
   256MB of Graphics Memory
*Storage:*
   10GB
*Sound Card:*
   DirectX 9.0c Compatible
*OS:*
   Microsoft Windows XP with Service Pack 2 or Microsoft Vista
*ODD:*
   DVD-ROM (unneeded for digital versions)
*DirectX:*
   DX9.0c or DX10
*
Quelle:
*http://www.mycrysis.com/newsdetails.php?news=42944

 MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*

Werde ich gleich man machen!

Was geil ist ich lade mit voller Spärke runter das is schon cool !


----------



## Becksq9 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*

LoL ...habt ihr schon mal aufs Datum geschaut 

die Aktion war vor genau einem jahr


----------



## Uziflator (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*



Becksq9 schrieb:


> LoL ...habt ihr schon mal aufs Datum geschaut
> 
> die Aktion war vor genau einem jahr



Sie ist aber wieder hab ne Email von Crytek bekommen.


----------



## Brzeczek (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*

Zockt mal Jungs Zockt das Game, neu ist es sau Billig und ich brauche Frisch Fleisch zum Schlachten


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*

Für was lade ich dann noch runter...-.-


----------



## Beulchen (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*

Ich würde aber dann ehr diesen Link hier empfehlen ... MÄNNER! Alles muss man ihenn nachtragen!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*

Oh mann Anstatt sie gleich das verkorkste Spiel kostenlos machen, das Spielt nämlich niemand, war ja nciht die 1. Aktion um die Öden MP zum Leben zu erwecken, wenn auch nur für ein WE.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*

Man schreib das eher da hätte ich denn download nicht abbrochen du....AHHAHA


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*



> Man schreib das eher da hätte ich denn download nicht abbrochen du....AHHAHA


   sorry Schadenfreude..


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*

Man ich habe nur eine 6K Leitung das hat über zwei Stunden gedauert...-.-


----------



## Beulchen (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*

lol Crimson
Aber du erwartest jetzt nicht das ich vor dir auf die Kniee falle und um Vergebung bitte oder?


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*

ich hab das noch nie gespielt.
kann man das danach nichmehr spielen???


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*

Cool.Danke für diese geniale User-News.Bin gerade beim Download.


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*

@MettallSimon: 
Nein, danach gehts nicht mehr zu spielen. Es braucht einen "long-time" Serial mit dem du dann für immer zocken kannst.

@Beulchen:
Danke für den Link, war wohl ein Jahr hinten. Link is im Post.

@theothers:
kann sich organisieren lassen dass alle pcgh-user auf einem Server treffen???Wär nämlich xtremst geil.

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*



> kann sich organisieren lassen dass alle pcgh-user auf einem Server treffen???Wär nämlich xtremst geil.



Ja das wäre Geil !


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Dezember 2009)

ich würde es schon spielen aber ohne neue Grafikkarte macht es keinen Spaß

also noch warten auf die neue von Nvidia kann ja nur noch ca. 4 Monate dauern bis der Preis auch dann für mich stimmt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2009)

Warum du hast doch eine GTX260 da kannst du das doch auf max spielen.



Beulchen schrieb:


> lol Crimson
> Aber du erwartest jetzt nicht das ich vor dir auf die Kniee falle und um Vergebung bitte oder?



Naja da ich eh heute in Chemnitz war und was mit Freunden was gemacht ging es gerade so ^^
Aber sonst ja **** man ich will Mitleid haben xD


----------



## Beulchen (11. Dezember 2009)

Ach, armes kleines Tuktuk.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2009)

Man habe gerade Lust es zu spielen aber ich brauche so eine Bescheiden Key das Nervt mich gerade^^


----------



## Explosiv (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Crysis Wars Holiday Trial!!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Oh mann Anstatt sie gleich das verkorkste Spiel kostenlos machen, das Spielt nämlich niemand, war ja nciht die 1. Aktion um die Öden MP zum Leben zu erwecken, wenn auch nur für ein WE.


Ööhm, deine Aussage zeigt mir, das Du  entweder keine Ahnung hast oder das Spiel sebst ned besitzt. Die Server sind meistens gut gefüllt und von verkorkst kann nun wirklich keine rede sein .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Dezember 2009)

Der MP ist verkorkst, und das Crysis Wars nicht gerade viele Spielen sieht man auch  


Habens kurz auf LAN gezockt, ist bisschen dumm wenn alle im Cloak-Modus anhaben und nur campen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Dezember 2009)

Bin gespannt wie der so ist.

Habe mir schon ein paar MP Viedeos an geschaut...naja mal ab warten!
Aber sonst schaut es ganz witzig aus.


----------



## -NTB- (15. Dezember 2009)

crysis was ist das beste online game im moment, kostet +wahrhead grade mal nen 20nni.....also wos das problem, das spiel zu kaufen?

das verringert zumindest auch die ungedult auf crysis 2 und battlefield bad companies


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Dezember 2009)

Spiele Kaufen...

Naja aber wenn es nur noch 20€ koste könne man es sich ja mal überlegen zu kaufen...aber sonst...naja...^^

BF BC2 werde ich mir erst entscheiden wenn ich denn Beta Key habe und es dann villt so gar gut ist es meine !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Dezember 2009)

Also habe es gersten mal gespielt und muss sagen IST DAS EINE SCHEI? MP !!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Dezember 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Also habe es gersten mal gespielt und muss sagen IST DAS EINE SCHEI? MP !!




Sag ich ja


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Dezember 2009)

Man so eine schei?

Ich komme um die Ecke Treffen einen Gegener Und der mich auch aber weniger als ich und dann bin ich Tot.

Ich werde auch 100meter aus mit eine Schwachen Waffe gekillt.Ob wohl ich mit einer Stärken Waffe auf dem Baller und im voll treffe und er nicht Stirbt...!


----------



## Brzeczek (20. Dezember 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Man so eine schei?
> 
> Ich komme um die Ecke Treffen einen Gegener Und der mich auch aber weniger als ich und dann bin ich Tot.
> 
> Ich werde auch 100meter aus mit eine Schwachen Waffe gekillt.Ob wohl ich mit einer Stärken Waffe auf dem Baller und im voll treffe und er nicht Stirbt...!




Es kommt drauf an aus welche situation du auf ihn Ballerst. Respawnt er gerade ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Dezember 2009)

Nein das stand da schon....also Camper !


----------



## -NTB- (20. Dezember 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Nein das stand da schon....also Camper !




Noops und crysis das kann ja nur in gejammer enden


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (21. Dezember 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> Noops und crysis das kann ja nur in gejammer enden



Dito!
Bisschen Geschick is bei dem Spiel schon gefragt 

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Rotax (23. Dezember 2009)

Kann ich da auch jetzt noch teilnehmen?


----------



## -NTB- (24. Dezember 2009)

gute frage, bitte auch um antwort

-push-


----------



## Brzeczek (24. Dezember 2009)

Nein das Crysis Wars Holiday Trial ist leider vorbei. Aber, das game ist ja nicht mehr so teuer und man kann sich hier: Crysis - Maximum Edition (PC) (EAD07706408) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Crysis Maximum Edition für nur 18€ Kaufen


----------



## Rotax (24. Dezember 2009)

Das ist mal ein wirklich fairer Preis.


----------



## Brzeczek (24. Dezember 2009)

Rotax schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein wirklich fairer Preis.




Das ist echt ein Fettes Preil/Leistungs- Verhältnis !!!  3 Games in ein, die auch noch sau Fett sind und es gibt dafür jede menge gute MOD`s.


----------



## Rotax (26. Dezember 2009)

Morgen oder übermorgen gibts einen sehr guten Mod mehr, ich release meinen Grafikmod für Crysis


----------

